# What brand brakes are these?



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Just picked up a beautiful NOS 1997 cyclocross bike and it has these cantilever brakes. Any idea what they are?

View attachment 180284


View attachment 180285


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

Them there are SRP Mr. Grumpys.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

bikenerd said:


> Them there are SRP Mr. Grumpys.


Wow, that was fast! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

I had a pair of those about 9 years ago....
don't see them much anymore, but you can still get them
http://www.srp-usa.com/product-p/cxb001.htm

a little steep tho...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

didn't they usta make a ti version for $$$$$? maybe it was just ti hardware


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

argylesocks said:


> I had a pair of those about 9 years ago....


did you like them? how was the performance?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if set up right*

they will work okay
I've never rode Mr Grumpy brakes but a buddy had them
he was okay with their performance but not raving


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> they will work okay
> I've never rode Mr Grumpy brakes but a buddy had them
> he was okay with their performance but not raving


groovy, thanks for the info. currently debating whether or not to keep them. just picked up the bike this past Saturday (and was away) so haven't had time to really research anything on the bike. prefer the low profile cantilevers, so these might go in the parts bin....


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

What's the bike?


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

No kidding! Can't do something like this and *not* poast pictures of the complete!


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> did you like them? how was the performance?


they were on my first 'cross bike... and I remember thinking how much cross brakes suck compared to my mnt bike.

I ended up selling them... but to be honest, I think they were about the same as every other cantilever brake.

I personally wouldn't pay $180 for them, when there are other options for a fraction of the cost, that deliver the same "performance"


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

m_s said:


> What's the bike?





unclefuzzy_ss said:


> No kidding! Can't do something like this and *not* poast pictures of the complete!


Geeeeeeeeeez, okay already!  

Here are a few the original owner recently took:

View attachment 180322


View attachment 180323


View attachment 180324


Here are the specs:

Frame: 1997 Rhygin Metax Cyclocross (55.5cm)
Fork: Steelman
Groupset (crankset, cassette, controls, derailleurs, hubs, bottom bracket): Campagnolo Veloce 9-speed
Rims: FiR Net 97. Wheels hand-built at Baystate Wheel Company.
Handlebars: 3TTT Forma
Stem: Profile
Headset: Chris King
Brakes: SRP Mr. Grumpy's
Saddle: Selle San Marco Squadra M HDP
Seat Post: Some sort of shock absorber thingy.
Weight: Currently, I have no idea
Place of Origin: Boston, MA. Bike was assembled at Fat Dog in Westwood, MA.

Again, this bike is NOS. Never ridden, aside from the test ride back in 1997 or so. It's quite stunning. Debating slapping on the SRAM Rival CX groupset I won a couple of weeks ago at a raffle. Stem and seat post will be Black Sheep titanium (they were due on 9/20 along with a titanium fork for my road bike; hopefully soon). Saddle will be a near-NOS 1992 Selle Italia Flite I have hanging around. Bars will be FSA Omega Compact or Wing Pro. Anyway, more later....


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

most definitely put the SRAM on! Nevar ridden? Really? Seriously _NICE_ find. Love the pump peg. Modern minimalism at its best. Good luck on getting the BlackSheep stuff. I've heard horror stories lately...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> most definitely put the SRAM on! Nevar ridden? Really? Seriously _NICE_ find. Love the pump peg. Modern minimalism at its best. Good luck on getting the BlackSheep stuff. I've heard horror stories lately...


Thanks! So, I actually didn't find this bike, it found me. The owner's wife did a Google search on Rhygin and my 2009 CycleKids marathon blog came up (where I mentioned my 1994 Rhygin Ra), and she wrote me about the bike. Initially, I wasn't interested, but after communicating over a 2 month period, they significantly reduced the price and I became the new owner. :thumbsup: 

Definitely leaning towards the SRAM Rival as, well, it was free! And that is correct, it was never ridden. There is no wear whatsoever on any of the parts. Yeah, the pump peg is cool too. 

James @ Black Sheep has always come through. I would have had all of the items earlier there was a delay with the steerer stock, though that was back on 9/22 (and it was due on 9/20). Crossing my fingers....


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

argylesocks said:


> they were on my first 'cross bike... and I remember thinking how much cross brakes suck compared to my mnt bike.
> 
> I ended up selling them... but to be honest, I think they were about the same as every other cantilever brake.
> 
> I personally wouldn't pay $180 for them, when there are other options for a fraction of the cost, that deliver the same "performance"


Thanks for the information. I don't think I'd pay $180 as they're just not my cup of tea (i.e. kinda ugly). I have a set of M900 XTR cantilevers (1992) I'm thinking of putting on. Although, I also have a set of M565 LX cantilevers (1994) that work just as well that are also in my parts bin. If I go with new, I think the Paul Components Touring Canti brakes (in silver) would look great on this bike.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*nahhhh*



misterdangerpants said:


> groovy, thanks for the info. currently debating whether or not to keep them. just picked up the bike this past Saturday (and was away) so haven't had time to really research anything on the bike. prefer the low profile cantilevers, so these might go in the parts bin....


wide cantis are the way to go, better leverage and modulation, plus more mud clearance
if you cannot be swayed I think I have some of the used newer Shimanos sitting around
or will be once I start my restore/rebuild


----------



## MP-1 (Dec 11, 2001)

Congrats. I had also been in touch with Mr. L in CT and recent travel prevented me from buying the *same* bike. I contacted the seller earlier today to make plans to meet and found out the bike had been sold. Just started searching this evening to see what else might be out there and found this thread! If by any chance you have second thoughts, let me know... would definitely be interested. I've been looking for a Rhygin Metax road frame for a while.

Enjoy!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

MP-1 said:


> Congrats. I had also been in touch with Mr. L in CT and recent travel prevented me from buying the *same* bike. I contacted the seller earlier today to make plans to meet and found out the bike had been sold. Just started searching this evening to see what else might be out there and found this thread! If by any chance you have second thoughts, let me know... would definitely be interested. I've been looking for a Rhygin Metax road frame for a while.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!  Barb actually contacted me prior to posting it anywhere as she found my 2009 Cycle Kids Marathon blog, via Google I gather, where I mentioned my Rhygin Ra. Initially, I was tempted and but passed. After several correspondences and price adjustments with Mike, I was resolved to the fact that this stunning example wasn't bound for my stable. Anyway, after a brief respite from e-mailing, Mike wrote me (and agreed with the amount I offered) on a day where I was going to be passing through his neck of the woods on my way to my future in-laws, so I took the plunge. It all just fell into place! :thumbsup:

Right now, I'm waiting for a couple of items I got on eBay. The seat post is a 27.0, so I ended up buying a very nice McMahon Racing Titanium seat post. Also, I just assumed it was a 31.8 head tube, and didn't inspect it at all when I bought it bought it, and it's a 1-inch head tube so I picked up an old Moots titanium stem (120mm/26.0), also in excellent shape. Going to keep the Campy gruppo on, though am looking for an NOS Racing T crankset as the ones it came with are 170mm. Anyway, I can't wait to finish it! 

By the way, is that your WTB ad up in the Boston Craigslist?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> wide cantis are the way to go, better leverage and modulation, plus more mud clearance if you cannot be swayed I think I have some of the used newer Shimanos sitting around or will be once I start my restore/rebuild


Well, for now I'm going to stick with the Mr. Grumpy's to see how they are. I tend to agree with Sheldon Brown's statement of "Narrow profile cantilevers are also capable of excellent performance, but only if properly set up." Clearance won't be an issue as this bike won't ever see mud.


----------



## MP-1 (Dec 11, 2001)

yup, that's my WTB... it's aimed right at you!

thanks again...

-M


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

MP-1 said:


> yup, that's my WTB... it's aimed right at you!
> 
> thanks again...
> 
> -M


I figured as much! 

A quick update: It's now dismantled except for the bottom bracket of which I'm waiting for the fine folks at the USPS to deliver the Park Tool BBT-4 to remove it. In the interim, I picked up a gorgeous late 1990s Moots titanium stem and it looks wicked nice. I also picked up an equally nice McMahon Racing Cycles seat post which was unfortunately the wrong size. I was certain this was a 27.0 and it is indeed a 26.8. Doh! I bought a set of Mavic Ksyrium SL clincher wheels, too. I have a set on my road bike and they're super strong and light. The widest I can go on this frame is 32c (thanks Roger for the test tires!), so I slapped on some Vittoria Cross XM Pro tires. Considering I have two speeds when it comes to building bikes (slow & stop), I doubt I'll have this completed to race this season. Still debating to either use the SRAM Rival gruppo I won or to sell it and go with a 1x8 setup. Anyway, considering everything is off the bike, I took some nice shots of the craftsmanship.

View attachment 182173


View attachment 182174


View attachment 182175


View attachment 182176


View attachment 182177


View attachment 182178


View attachment 182179


View attachment 182180


----------



## MP-1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*looking nice...*

I'd toss the Rival parts on there, but that's me.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

MP-1 said:


> I'd toss the Rival parts on there, but that's me.


I ended up selling the gruppo (considering I won it, it was a nice way to get some extra cash to fund other projects) and slapped on the Dura Ace 7800 I had from my road bike. Picked up some Dura Ace down tube shifters as this frame has the braze-ons for such an item. I wanted to install the Dura Ace 7800 crankset/bb but my 52T chainring didn't arrive as promised by UPS. Monday, they say now. I have a new 48T on it now, but want the 52 as I will be using this for both road and CX.

I bought a Thomson seat post, though was holding out for something nicer and in titanium, and got lucky as a near NOS Syncros titanium seat post in 26.8 went up on eBay and I grabbed it. It's about the same vintage as the frame/fork, possibly a bit older.

I hooked up the brakes today, too. I had some NOS Ringle MOJO cable hangers and they look sweet. The Ritchey cable guide (the attaches to the fork) will need to be replaced as it's junk. Also wrapped the bars and am digging the red. I usually just go with black, though my fiancee recommended red to match the hubs, so I obliged.

Anyway, a picture is worth a thousands words....

View attachment 191215


View attachment 191216


View attachment 191217


View attachment 191218


View attachment 191219


View attachment 191220


View attachment 191221


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

That's wicked nice. I'd switch to bar ends but it's sweet either way.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you have your brake cable straddle*

way up high, well done. wide cantis work best as such.
Put some cable inserts where the DT bosses are (they designed them for both) and put some bar ends on that thing. They make cable guides that mount right to the bosses
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16733&category=7
plus they have trim adjusters
those shifters will be an issue during portage


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

m_s said:


> That's wicked nice.


Thanks! 



atpjunkie said:


> way up high, well done. wide cantis work best as such.


This is my first set of wide cantilever brakes, and it was a trial by error sort of thing when setting them up. The cable hangers aren't that much higher off the tire than the set I had on my Rhyin Ra mountain bike. I basically gave enough room for the cable to clear the tire.



atpjunkie said:


> Put some cable inserts where the DT bosses are (they designed them for both) They make cable guides that mount right to the bosses
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16733&category=7
> plus they have trim adjusters
> those shifters will be an issue during portage


The bike came with cable inserts as it had the Campagnolo STI levers. You can see them in the photos above. I have them in my tool box in case I ever want to go back (highly unlikely).



m_s said:


> I'd switch to bar ends but it's sweet either way.





atpjunkie said:


> and put some bar ends on that thing.


I debated bar-cons but like the cleaner look of the downtube shifters. I'm more accustomed to them considering I didn't get my first bike with STI until like 2007. As for getting in the way, I'll just have to get used to them in the CX arena. I'm more wanting to get into CX for the social aspect rather than a competitive one, so if I have to spend a few seconds adjusting, so be it! :thumbsup: I most likely won't be using this bike too often as I have a friend that's giving me his 1992 Bridgestone RB-2 which I'm going to convert to a single speed CX.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*or lean to your MTB roots*



misterdangerpants said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is my first set of wide cantilever brakes, and it was a trial by error sort of thing when setting them up. The cable hangers aren't that much higher off the tire than the set I had on my Rhyin Ra mountain bike. I basically gave enough room for the cable to clear the tire.
> 
> ...


and set up Paul Thumbies

long straddle cable rocks
seems when the yoke is well above the bottom headset you are in the zone


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> long straddle cable rocks
> seems when the yoke is well above the bottom headset you are in the zone


Good to know! :thumbsup: 



atpjunkie said:


> and set up Paul Thumbies


Yeah, as you probably know, I'm sporting one on my Independent Fabrication Deluxe road bike. I like it a lot. Ideally, it would be great to run this bike as a 1 x 8 also.


----------



## MP-1 (Dec 11, 2001)

nice find on the syncros post. just remember, when you get bored... drop me a line.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

MP-1 said:


> nice find on the syncros post.


Yeah, I was really psyched the Syncros came up. 26.8s don't come up all that often, especially in like new condition. I've had a couple of these, one of which I had on my Rhygin Ra MTB since 1996 and they're quite rugged. I gather it'll do just fine for CX.



MP-1 said:


> just remember, when you get bored... drop me a line.


You bet! :thumbsup:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Figured I'd just keep adding to this thread to give updates. The Dura Ace drive train is now removed (except for the front derailleur). I picked up a crankset, chainrings, 8-speed cassette and a rear derailleur all through eBay. All NOS from the 1990s. The crankset and rear derailleur are both are made in the USA. The chainrings and cassette (XTR) are Shimano. I opted for a 53/39 road setup as I doubt this bike will ever see serious CX action. I need a bottom bracket and I'm looking for an NOS/lightly used titanium USA-made version, though with little luck. I also need some 8-speed downtube shifters, and would love to get some Dura Ace 7402, and am keeping my eye out.

Anyway, here's a shot of the derailleur that just arrived via my letter carrier. It even came with the original box and installation instructions. :thumbsup: 

View attachment 193757


View attachment 193758


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

I had foot surgery a few weeks ago, and haven't been able to ride (still in the boot), which stinks because we've had some amazing weather, so I thought I'd finish this bike. All was going well until I installed the bottom bracket and then attempted to attach the crankset. The bottom bracket is *way* too narrow. The crankset of from the mid-1990s, so I went to BikePro to see what the specs were for the bottom bracket (road Syncros take 109mm). I got the bottom bracket off eBay (110mm), but possibly because this is a CX bike, it needs to be wider. Quite honestly, I think it needs to be somewhere around 127mm.

Anyway, the crankset, bottom bracket, cassette and rear derailleur (all NOS) are all period correct so was excited to get them installed. I'm not all that concerned about the period correctness in general, as it's a gorgeous bike nonetheless. Got the derailleur and cassette installed, so it wasn't a complete lost cause.

View attachment 195502


View attachment 195503


View attachment 195504


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome*

precision billet der
and a Syncros crank
I owned that crank, loved it until it broke and tore a nike swoosh into my calf


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> loved it until it broke and tore a nike swoosh into my calf


Ouch!  By the way, do you remember the bottom bracket size for yours (if it was a road crankset)?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Picked up an NOS 123mm Kooka titanium bottom bracket and it works like a charm. Installed the crankset and it looks great. Once I get the downtube shifters, it'll be done.

View attachment 195874


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*Fin.*

So, the Rhygin CX is done. Well, I need to adjust/trim/cut the cables and that's it. Minor task. It looks really nice. Pardon the grainy pictures, but I was excited!

View attachment 196549


View attachment 196550


View attachment 196551


View attachment 196552


----------



## MP-1 (Dec 11, 2001)

Nice work, Pants,

This is a good reminder that I need to post pics of my new (to me) Juke SS.

For now, all I will say is that I was inspired by your Urban Assault Creature...

I went with 2.35 Schwalbe Big Apples because clearance was just too tight for 2.5s...

The build is not quite as esoteric as some of your stuff, but the frame stands apart: It might be the only Juke SS with a disc mount. And a custom headbadge from Jen Green...

Until then, congrats on your project.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

MP-1 said:


> Nice work, Pants,


Thanks! I can't wait to ride it this weekend, weather permitting.



MP-1 said:


> This is a good reminder that I need to post pics of my new (to me) Juke SS.
> 
> The build is not quite as esoteric as some of your stuff, but the frame stands apart: It might be the only Juke SS with a disc mount.


Yeah, let me know where you post your photos. You should definitely hot Don Greenwood's Tour De Swamp Reunion Ride (in Grafton). It was in September last year. There were several Rhygin mountain bikes there, as well as many other "vintage" bikes. I've been twice and really enjoy it. We lucked out with perfect weather both times. Anyway, I will be bringing both my Rhygin steeds this year (hoping he is planning another). By the way, where did you find your Juke SS?



MP-1 said:


> For now, all I will say is that I was inspired by your Urban Assault Creature...
> 
> I went with 2.35 Schwalbe Big Apples because clearance was just too tight for 2.5s...


Good to know as I'm retiring my IF Deluxe and transferring all the parts to the Rhygin Ra. My fiance has some Schwalbe Super Moto (same as the Big Apple) and they're nice. Plus, they're* much* lighter! I do like those Hookworms, though. Too bad there isn't enough clearance.

Toby Stanton (Hot Tubes) currently has my Rhygin Ra and is painting it the original rasta paint scheme. He actually was one of the original painters for Christian, so it's pretty cool he'll be performing the task.



MP-1 said:


> And a custom headbadge from Jen Green...


Hey, I have one of those too! Jen made me this earlier this year. It looks awesome. I was going to slap it on the Rhygin Ra, but Toby is going to paint all of the decals (instead of the decals on top of the clearcoat like the original), including the head badge.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*better camera and light, part 1*

View attachment 196629


View attachment 196630


View attachment 196631


View attachment 196632


View attachment 196633


View attachment 196634


View attachment 196635


View attachment 196636


View attachment 196637


View attachment 196638


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*better camera and light, part 2*

View attachment 196644


View attachment 196640


View attachment 196641


View attachment 196642


View attachment 196643


View attachment 196645


----------



## MP-1 (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm on Don G's email list. He actually gave me the heads up on the Juke. Maybe I'll see you in Grafton, or on the Minuteman... 

Honestly, given the potential for frame failure on the Rhygin (this frame has been barely used, so can't assume "it's lasted this long..."), I'll probably continue to ride my MB-0 on singletrack and keep the now-slickified Rhygin on pavement.

Hey, here's a question for you: The Rhygin came with Marzocchi Bomber (04) forks. The forks are in excellent shape, but I just don't need so much plush (and weight) for 99% pavement duty - particularly with the Big Apples. I'm inclined to put on a set of rigid forks. All the local guys want about the same price, and they all do great work. Aside from wait times, do you have a point of view re: Iglehart, ANT, or IF for a rigid / segmented / straight blade / disc mount fork? I don't think I can go wrong here...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

MP-1 said:


> I'm on Don G's email list. He actually gave me the heads up on the Juke. Maybe I'll see you in Grafton, or on the Minuteman...
> 
> Honestly, given the potential for frame failure on the Rhygin (this frame has been barely used, so can't assume "it's lasted this long..."), I'll probably continue to ride my MB-0 on singletrack and keep the now-slickified Rhygin on pavement.
> 
> Hey, here's a question for you: The Rhygin came with Marzocchi Bomber (04) forks. The forks are in excellent shape, but I just don't need so much plush (and weight) for 99% pavement duty - particularly with the Big Apples. I'm inclined to put on a set of rigid forks. All the local guys want about the same price, and they all do great work. Aside from wait times, do you have a point of view re: Iglehart, ANT, or IF for a rigid / segmented / straight blade / disc mount fork? I don't think I can go wrong here...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*Jack Brown*

Just installed some Jack Brown tires and really like the look. Really gives the bike a randonneur look to it. 

View attachment 197235


View attachment 197236


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

*Wheels*

So, I sold the Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels as I just didn't think they matched the vintage look of the bike. I'm going to build up some Phil Wood hubs I have, which were on my urban assault creature. Just have to change the non-drive side axle cap from a 22mm to a 17mm, which I just received from the nice folks at Phil Wood. This will bring the spacing down to 130mm. I haven't decided on which rim. Most likely some Mavic Open Pro rims, I gather. I haven't ridden it yet, but I'm not at all champing at the bit. I've waited this long, so a few more weeks won't matter!

Here's how it looks at the moment:

View attachment 199783


----------



## MP-1 (Dec 11, 2001)

Hey, Pantalones!

Glad you keep posting these updates. You reminded me to share my UAC-inspired (in turn, Amaro Lollobrigida-inspired) Rhygin Juke SS...

Not quite as high-zoot as your stuff, but perfect for in-town and bike path cruising without drawing too much attention.

Probably the most noteworthy feature: This may be the only Juke SS with disc tabs.

I'm also really pleased with the MKS "MAG" platforms, which are somewhat hard to come by and work incredibly well (found a used set - they were also a great deal).

I also really like the SRAM Double-Tap flat bar shifters. I've never used Grip-Shift, and I became addicted to Double-Tap on my road bike, so I figured it was worth a shot. So far, so good.

I might write up the whole thing after I complete the Shimano purge (down to just cranks and XTR front derailleur - hard to justify replacing just yet), and I still have some tweaking to do with the bars, shifters, levers... I'll prob end up with a 1x9 for around town, so maybe some other tweaks here and there.

Overall, I feel like this is a great way to get mileage out of this particular frame without subjecting it to too much real abuse or risk.

Anyway, compliments on your build - I guess in this case it's the journey, not the destination...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm glad there are people out there who change their bikes more often than I do....

(I lust after Syncros cranks. I wanted some back in the day, but I couldn't afford them then. Ditto the Precision Billet derailleur.)


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, I really like it! Like the before & after photos. I think the black rims really look great, too. Kudos and compliments on your build. Do you know what year your frame is?



MP-1 said:


> Glad you keep posting these updates. You reminded me to share my UAC-inspired (in turn, Amaro Lollobrigida-inspired) Rhygin Juke SS...


I think I may have to follow suit and do the same thing with my Rhygin Ra when it returns with fresh paint from Toby Stanton. I'll just move all the parts over from the IF Deluxe (which I'll eventually sell), except for the Phil Wood hubs as they are slated for the Rhygin Metax.



MP-1 said:


> Not quite as high-zoot as your stuff, but perfect for in-town and bike path cruising without drawing too much attention.


Trust me, your bike will draw attention because it's a sweet bike. Secondly, you will get asked repeatedly about the tires. At least once per ride, somebody asks me about the Hookworms.



MP-1 said:


> Probably the most noteworthy feature: This may be the only Juke SS with disc tabs.


So, did your frame come from Rhygin with the disc tabs or were they added at a later date? I really think it looks superb with the disc brakes. I have another project in the works, an Igleheart 953 650B single speed, and am going with disc brakes. Using BB7 road calipers as I have some nice old Kooka Rachas levers I want to use.



MP-1 said:


> I'm also really pleased with the MKS "MAG" platforms, which are somewhat hard to come by and work incredibly well (found a used set - they were also a great deal).


Interested you mention platforms as I've been debating going back to platform pedals for the aforementioned 650B. I like the Bullseye pedals a lot. Most likely will stick with SPD as I like them.



MP-1 said:


> I also really like the SRAM Double-Tap flat bar shifters. I've never used Grip-Shift, and I became addicted to Double-Tap on my road bike, so I figured it was worth a shot. So far, so good.


Never used the double tap, but I really liked the Shimano XTR dual control levers. Although, my favorite is Grip Shift. I have an NOS set of the X-Ray (SRT-800) shifters for the Rhygin Ra, which is what I built it up with in 1996.



MP-1 said:


> I might write up the whole thing after I complete the Shimano purge (down to just cranks and XTR front derailleur - hard to justify replacing just yet), and I still have some tweaking to do with the bars, shifters, levers... I'll prob end up with a 1x9 for around town, so maybe some other tweaks here and there.


When I updated my Rhygin Ra in 2008, I went with the X-0 rear and XTR front (because I had one hanging around). I say keep the XTR, though I'm a Shimano guy. Though, I think you should scrap it altogether and definitely go with a 1 x 9. Or better yet, a 1 x 8! I'm running that on the UAC and it works well.



MP-1 said:


> Overall, I feel like this is a great way to get mileage out of this particular frame without subjecting it to too much real abuse or risk.


I think it'll make a great cruiser. The tires are super nice. I slapped a set of Schwalbe Super Moto tires (same as the Big Apple) on my fiancee's 1992 Stumpjumper and they're pretty fast for such a big tire. I'd say try the Hookworms on yours, but I don't think a 2.5 will fit. At least it didn't on my Rhygin Ra.



MP-1 said:


> Anyway, compliments on your build - I guess in this case it's the journey, not the destination...


Thanks again! I'll post once the wheels get built. Soon, I hope....

P.S. I forgot to mention I find it interesting both our Metax bikes came with suspension seat posts from the previous owners.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> I'm glad there are people out there who change their bikes more often than I do....
> 
> (I lust after Syncros cranks. I wanted some back in the day, but I couldn't afford them then. Ditto the Precision Billet derailleur.)


Well, I've been pretty tame with this particular bike. Especially when compared to my 2007 Ted Wojcik, which was a constant work in progress. If you like Precision Billet, you will like the Ted as it had a complete NOS Precision Billet drivetrain (derailleurs and shifters). Anyway, I sort of had everything in mind when I first picked up the Rhygin Metax. The wheels were the only thing I was on the fence about. I really like the Kysrium SLs quite a bit, but the more I looked at the bike, the more I thought it needed something a little more classy. The Phil Wood hubs will look marvelous and all I need to order are some rims, which will be Mavic Open Pro (28h). Then maybe I'll ride it....


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay, now I'm done. Phil Wood hubs with NOS Mavic Open Pro rims (guessing late 1990s).

View attachment 200395


----------



## MP-1 (Dec 11, 2001)

nice - that's really sharp.

good choice on the wheels.

but let's face it, you're not done - just resting...

enjoy!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

MP-1 said:


> nice - that's really sharp.
> 
> good choice on the wheels.
> 
> ...


Again, thanks!

No really, I'm done. This is the first time in a very long time I'm completely content with a build. The only thing I'd consider changing is the front derailleur, and that's fine as is. 

First ride yesterday was delicious. Amazing.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh, and a little write-up in the Bikes, Frames and Forks forum: 1998 Rhygin Metax Cyclocross


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

Great looking bike. Interesting frame for sure.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Definitely better without the Kysriums!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

darkmother said:


> Great looking bike. Interesting frame for sure.





MarvinK said:


> Definitely better without the Kysriums!


Thanks!  Yeah, I think it has a nice classy look with the new wheels.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*wheels are*

a big improvement IMHO as well
looks great
I'm gonna Rando one of my Hakkalugis


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

For you MP-1:

View attachment 201049


The big sister to my Metax.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> a big improvement IMHO as well
> looks great
> I'm gonna Rando one of my Hakkalugis


Thanks!  Yeah, the new wheels really make it shine.


----------



## MP-1 (Dec 11, 2001)

sweet - what size tires are you running? I'd be interested to compare notes re: clearance. Any other pics?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

MP-1 said:


> sweet - what size tires are you running? I'd be interested to compare notes re: clearance. Any other pics?


Well, unfortunately the Schwalbe Super Moto tires were a bit too wide. They actually fit, but the clearance was too tight. They're 2.35". I slapped on some 2.2" Maxxis Holy Roller tires and they work nicely. I like the Super Moto tires better as they're much faster, but I'll use the Holy Roller tires until they wear out.

Here's some photos of the bike before I installed the cables:

View attachment 201622


View attachment 201623


View attachment 201624


View attachment 201625


View attachment 201626


View attachment 201627


----------



## CJMD55 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd have to say these look better than new. Nice work!


----------



## Cru Jones (Jul 30, 2005)

What does that Columbine Quickchanger braze-on do?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

CJMD55 said:


> I'd have to say these look better than new. Nice work!


Thanks!  



Cru Jones said:


> What does that Columbine Quickchanger braze-on do?


When you remove the rear wheel, you rest the chain on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

misterdangerpants said:


> View attachment 201622


You have the nicest toys.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

cs1 said:


> You have the nicest toys.




I have another toy in the works at the moment....


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been tweaking this bike a bit over the past several months and am getting it to where I really like it. First, I swapped the 125mm/0 degree Moots titanium stem out for a cheap-o 110mm/-10 degree Kelly stem. I felt too far stretched out with the Moots, as well as a bit too high (I like to be right over the wheel). The Kelly was sort of a placeholder, but I really like it and might just keep it on. I was thinking of slapping on a -17, but thought I'd start with the -10 and I'm glad I did. Secondly, I swapped out the 32s for 34s and like the little bit of extra cushion. I went with the Vittoria Cross XG Pro II tires. I didn't think I'd have enough clearance for the 34s, but am psyched there is. Finally, I went back with the black tape purely for the aesthetics.

View attachment 214198


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, it's nearly spring and most of the snow has melted up here in the Boston area. I recently had foot surgery (bone, saw, screw) so I can't ride until the end of March (8 weeks out of the saddle). Anyway, out of boredom I decided to dismantle just about every bike I have. I recently picked up a 1997 55cm Rhygin Metax road bike in amazing condition and was initially going to sell everything off that, but ended up keeping the Mavic Helium wheels because they are in such great condition. They're perfectly true and spin effortlessly. I thought they'd look nice on the Metax CX so I slapped them on with some 700cx33 Clement Crusade PDX tires. Really like how they look and I'm sure I'll be pleased with the performance. The drivetrain is being replaced with an NOS Cook Bros. Racing crankset, and NOS 12-28 M900 XTR cassette, almost new M952 XTR short cage rear derailleur and an NOS M953 XTR front derailleur. Sort of making it more period correct in some respects. Anyway, I have the rest of the month to figure things out....

View attachment 225743


View attachment 225744


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

With spring officially in the air, I'm getting excited to get back in the saddle. Considering I can't ride at the moment I'm resigned to working on bike at the moment. Getting this beast ready for saddle time at the moment. Got some NOS 8-speed Shimano 600 downtube levers today. Decided to to with a Precision Billet drivetrain instead of the M950 XTR. Looking for a couple of 94BCD chainrings, preferably somewhere in the 39/29 range. Got some cool Cinelli rasta bar tape last week that will look nice on this when it gets done.

View attachment 226872


View attachment 226873


View attachment 226874


View attachment 226875


View attachment 226876


View attachment 226877


View attachment 226878


----------

